
Zuckerberg's Commencement address at Harvard - tmlee
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2017/05/mark-zuckerbergs-speech-as-written-for-harvards-class-of-2017/
======
SvenW
It is a great speech. He is hitting some very important notes that I don't see
too many leaders ever make.

Purpose and community vary from culture to culture but they are core to all
cultures. It's something we can all agree about strengthening.

